# Stages for processing of pr application



## I_SINGH (Mar 12, 2016)

Good Day,

I recently followed up on my PR application and was informed that the application is at First Quality assurance stage.

Could anyone advise what are the stages for PR application processing? As there was no comment as to how long will it take to get the outcome from this stage.

Regards.


----------



## Bwixie (Mar 11, 2014)

I_SINGH said:


> Good Day,
> 
> I recently followed up on my PR application and was informed that the application is at First Quality assurance stage.
> 
> ...


Please share contact details that you used to follow up.


----------

